# Music recorded while on hold with Leadnomics



## RogerSmith (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello.

While calling Leadnomics, Inc, I had recorded music which I personally liked. It is of course non-classical; it is guitar music, however, I figured that this would be the likeliest forum that somebody would by any chance recognize it given that it is “conservative” just as classical music is. It is attached. Please take a moment to review it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Sounds cool. A tiny bit of Led Zeppelin, a tiny bit of smooth jazz. I might play a bit more with building of tension and developing the piece out into a full track.

I do have to gripe a bit about your comment on classical music however. Firstly classical music as an all encompassing label for art music in the western tradition is far from what I would call "conservative". If you are referring to the actual era of music then I would understand a tiny bit more where you're coming from but there are still classical pieces that I would call anything but conservative.


----------



## RogerSmith (Oct 24, 2012)

This is only a 45-second sample. There's probably a lot more to listen to. I even tried a couple of music recognition programs, which failed to find what I was looking for. I'll keep the sample until further notice.



Iforgotmypassword said:


> Sounds cool. A tiny bit of Led Zeppelin, a tiny bit of smooth jazz. I might play a bit more with building of tension and developing the piece out into a full track.
> 
> I do have to gripe a bit about your comment on classical music however. Firstly classical music as an all encompassing label for art music in the western tradition is far from what I would call "conservative". If you are referring to the actual era of music then I would understand a tiny bit more where you're coming from but there are still classical pieces that I would call anything but conservative.


----------

